# BFD firmware



## Hypertrophy (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if new DSP1124P are shipping with the v1.4 firmware? Or, more to the point, do new models work with the REW midi feature?

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes and yes, but if you order on-line or go to a music store, it may still be old stock.

Your best bet would be to go to a music store and test the units firmware (only takes a second) before you buy it. 

brucek


----------



## Hypertrophy (Aug 25, 2008)

I just ordered it today from Amazon... Should I cancel? I really don't want to go through the trouble involved with upgrading the chip.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea if their stock is dated or not... sorry. You would hope that by now the new units that they're selling would have the new firmware..

brucek


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

I rec'd mine on 6-1-08 from zzounds.com and it had the latest FW 1.4

Larry


----------



## Hypertrophy (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good to hear. Did you use the midi interphase?


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

No, I don't use the midi interface as I only enter a few filters and do them by hand.

Larry


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Got mine from a local Guitar Center - FW 1.4


----------



## myn (Sep 19, 2006)

Got mine new on Ebay from a musical store a month or so ago. Came with 1.3. Not a big deal for me as I don't use the MIDI.


----------

